# Google?



## mokothemonkey (Sep 21, 2009)

How much of your traffic is from search engines? Could you make a successful (lots of hits) website strictly from Google? 

Also, is there a way to see how many people search google for a specific keyword per month, day, etc?

Thanks! Any other tips on using google for business would be appreciated


----------



## lburton3 (Aug 14, 2008)

mokothemonkey said:


> Also, is there a way to see how many people search google for a specific keyword per month, day, etc?


This should hit the spot: https://adwords.google.com/select/KeywordToolExternal

Also, Google Analytics is an unbelievably useful tool for tracking visitor trends, statistics, etc for your own site. You should check it out if you haven't already. 

Google Analytics | Official Website


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Majority of my traffic is google but I get some from yahoo, msn ect too.
It easier to get on google top page than yahoo because google doesnt filter it searches very well and anything goes.
Yahoo and Msn tend to filter content for best results on a search you do.
Personally i find Google adwords as being crap, zero support, way over priced.
Yahoo adwords is 1/3 price, you can actually call someone for support and I gotten way more clients fro that.


----------



## Tees_N_Trends (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks Jack, I was just about to post a thread similar to this one.


----------



## BDROCKS (Dec 27, 2009)

How did you get your custom tshirt as your profile tee, I cant figure it out?


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

on left panel under site navigation, click your control panel than you'll see on left again edit advatar


----------



## mokothemonkey (Sep 21, 2009)

thanks fir that link, lburton3
I will have to change my keyword optimization. 
I have been optimizing mostly for search 'nerdy tees' which only has a couple hundred searches per month
something similar like 'nerdy t shirts' get 1000s of searches per month

now I know why I am getting so few results form google despite being on the second page 

thanks!


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Analytic is awesome, I suggest using many keywords instead of a few, 
Try Geeky, dorky, uncool, disappointing,skittish ect.
More keywords, better you'll get that one weirdo typing in some bizarre search word.


----------



## adam.smsg (Oct 22, 2009)

Yea I get a lot of hits from google but its only because I write about a lot of different topics on my blog. A lot of people get links to my site when theyre looking for Angel lola luv porn.

Theyre hits but they arent quality hits. Im sure they visit my page, notice theres no porn and leave immediately.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

wow, aint that like stuff old creepy dude look up, I got a vision in eye of Law and order svu haha.
I get weird hits to sometimes off topic, some how had a client find me when she was searching, religious canvas prints? 
Go figure Google came up with that Ha. you wont see that happen with a yahoo search


----------



## adam.smsg (Oct 22, 2009)

If you can believe it thats the most tame of the searches I get. I was trying to not be too lewd. Ive seen people search for some weeeeeird stuff.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

go figure why you got them for search results lol. I just had to take quick peak at shirts which are like really sweet and different. Those seemed like intriguing fetishes posed on shirt : )
Greta site btw, very clean and easy to navigate


----------



## adam.smsg (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks man much appreciated.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

np. I like message your sending out, basing shirts on dark side people do but dont wanna talk about openly.
Great to open those doors that are shut at nights and are shunned.
I like added site to favorite after looking through blog Lmfao. wow that is a trip, I wish I could be open minded like that on my site blog sigh. I am with many of clients at times but I gotta feel them out to do so.
I tend to make a bond/friendship with my clients, they text me on cell or call to shoot the shizzle.

Sometimes I wish my rep. would do with me more, not try to pose a fake salesman pose but be open minded


----------



## adam.smsg (Oct 22, 2009)

Yea its good to say whatever you feel but Im finding it hard to strike a balance between the business and the blog. This started off as a blog really and I added shirts on. 

I look at your site and I immediately know what youre all about. I like that straight forward feel. Im trying to get to that point on some level.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Balancing Business and social life can be a pickle.
I was part of another forum, a merchant, coulda got tons of great job deals, but i let my personalty get better of me on there and wadda bang i got in trouble to much haha.

I think blog and shirts go hand on hand and its kinda leaves you in an interesting balancing act of, each lean on each other to work.
Let say you just had shirts when a potential client visited site, well they look and be kinda like hmm these are kinda weird without knowing truth/emotions needed to come up with the line.
For awhile I did on a venture of perusing painting/photography with obscure subject manners that were seen outta taste for clientele I had here but it still didnt stop me from working on it even when I was 8 grand out of my personal money haha.
It took a few bad descion in girls to kill my art life.

To finalize what I am trying to say is, the blog is important aspect to you shirt selling, the shirt is a representation of your blog.if that makes sense?
I think someone who will read it and apprciate your open minded views will be a follower and buy your shirt to show the world their views of not caring what others think.


----------

